# Suesse's Hips



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Had these done when she was 8 months old I believe because she was limping, she tripped going up our stairs, just has some soft tissue bruising. They weren't sent to OFA, will have them done this June when she turns 2. But just wanted to see what you all thought of her hips.


----------

